
 Steve Jobs Giving His First Big Demo (Video) - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/01/24/video-steve-jobs-giving-his-first-big-demo/
======
snprbob86
Was anyone else surprised by the rock concert -like reaction of the crowd?
Where did this presentation take place? Who made up the audience?

~~~
gravitycop
[http://www.google.com/search?q=steve+jobs+1984+macintosh+deb...](http://www.google.com/search?q=steve+jobs+1984+macintosh+debut+shareholders)

"When Steve Jobs introduced the Macintosh at the company's annual shareholders
meeting on January 24, 1984, pandemonium apparently ensued."

------
unalone
Man, Jobs has advanced a lot since then. He seems a lot like a college geek in
this video.

I think this video best proves what I like to say about Jobs' presentations:
it's not _always_ that he's best of show, though he's had great moments. Very
often it only seems so brilliant because he so often reveals monumental
products.

~~~
walterk
It's true that Jobs isn't necessarily the best presenter in the world. But I
haven't seen anyone who can continually present their products with the
purpose, passion, and pride that Jobs does, all of which are on display here.
(No doubt because, as you say, he so often reveals monumental products.)

Someone could give a one-off presentation that might wow you more than any
single Jobs presentation. But I can't think of anybody in recent times who has
delivered more total wow over the course of his lifespan.

~~~
unalone
Absolutely! I love Jobs. I've tried to watch every keynote he's given. He's
magnificent. But I feel that if he was told to give a keynote about a worse
product, he'd refuse outright. A part of his passion comes from his belief
that his product is the absolute best.

It's also why he's such a good salesperson. He's got the best product. It's
also how the Apple web site works: they have an almost pornographic display of
their material. I love it. It sells better than any hype could.

